# Caltex/Chevron Delo 400 testimony



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

Vehicle :
- 1995 VW Jetta MK3
- 1.8 petrol (LRP) carburetted ( well-known for sludge )
- 310'000 km (un-opened engine)
- last 30'000 km run with delo 400 (10'000km change intervals)
- no leaks 
- no ticking from the hydro lifters

I would like to share my experience with you as this oil has been discussed many times over and some were wondering about the usage of it in petrol engines.
*I am aware that this oil is designed with diesels in mind put can be used for petrol as well
I am aware that it is not on the VW approved list of oils for my car*
This is my testimony with the oil, what you make of it is your own.
The oil








This is the vehicle (_don't mind the wheel gap, it is there by choice and sometimes it is still too low_)








This the the dipstick 1500km after the last oil change








This the dipstick 3500km after the oil change as well as the cam lobes and hydro lifters

























She runs noticeably cooler ( I have an aftermarket oil temp gauge ) and smoother since using delo 400 instead of castrol high milage / magnatec.
I then went on a little trip
















And after the trip the dipstick looked like this








NOTE
The journey to Durban was 3 persons and half a boot of luggage
The journey back was 4 persons and a boot packed with luggage
Still no oil top-up needed. ( Still on the max mark )
OFF TOPIC SIDENOTE : Overall economy of 9l/100km


----------

